# 2008 Prior MFR 165 Quad Glass



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Bought Spring 2007, Paid $699CDN

Paired with 2007 Rome Targa Bindings.

I'm 5'10" 180 lbs, right in the middle of the recommended weight for this board.I rode it about 20 days last year. 

It is a long, stiff board, by far the stiffest board I have ever ridden. It is very stable at speed, and charges steeps and chutes with confidence. However, it is not great in very deep snow, the 4mm taper just isn't enough to sink the tail, and even with the setback stance, keeping the nose up is a lot of work. Perhaps I should have gone with the shorter size. It is also a tough board in moguls. It works ok in trees, but I find myself wishing for a shorter board, the 165 is a lot of work at my size, again perhaps the 162 may have been better for trees. I would never take this board into the park, too stiff. Overall, the ride if the board when used in the conditions it is designed for (big wide open bowls, steeps, chutes) the MFR is one solid board. The ride is confidence inspiring and stable.


----------

